# Relatórios sobre a climatologia de Portugal Continental



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2007 às 19:56)

*Ano de 1995*

O ano de 1995 foi, globalmente, o mais quente desde 1931, em Portugal Continental.
A análise estatística das séries climatológicas da temperatura média do ar em Portugal Continental, com base em 40 estações no período 1931-1995, indica que o ano de 1995 foi globalmente o mais quente, com uma temperatura regional média anual de 16.2°C e um desvio em relação à média de 1961-90 de +1.2°C. Para esta anomalia positiva da temperatura média do ar contribuíram quer a média da temperatura máxima, quer a média da temperatura mínima, com desvios de +1.0°C a +2.2°C. A temperatura média do ar no ano de 1995 foi superior ao valor médio (referido ao período de 1961-90) em quase todos os meses, com excepção para o mês de Setembro. O valor da média anual da temperatura mínima no ano de 1995 foi o mais elevado desde 1931, e o valor da média da temperatura máxima foi o 2º valor mais elevado
Neste ano merece particular realce a 3ª década de Março e o período de 1 a 18 de Abril, em que as temperaturas máximas observadas foram muito elevadas; de referir ainda a grande sequência de dias com elevados valores da temperatura do ar, fenómeno pouco frequente para esta época do ano. A partir do dia 19 de Abril deu-se uma descida brusca dos valores da temperatura do ar, com queda de neve e granizo e ocorrência de geadas; registaram-se descidas de 12 a 15ºC na temperatura máxima e de 9 a 11ºC na temperatura mínima, entre dois dias consecutivos.
Em Julho, nos dias 23 e 24, registaram-se valores elevados da temperatura do ar tendo sido ultrapassado os máximos absolutos em alguns locais, nomeadamente no Alentejo: Beja : 45.3°C dia 23 (máximo absoluto anterior de 43.7°C em 15 de Julho de 1991) Amareleja: 46.5°C dia 24 (máximo absoluto anterior de 44.0°C em 17 de Julho de 1991)
A ocorrência de valores elevados da temperatura do ar, associada por vezes a condições favoráveis de vento, deu origem a um número elevado de fogos, 31236, a que correspondeu um total de área ardida de 128 165 ha, três vezes superior à àrea ardida no ano de 1994. As regiões mais afectadas foram as do Norte e Centro, com 6937 fogos (um total de 56 185 ha).
O ano de 1995,quanto à precipitação,foi caracterizado pela continuação da situação de seca até Agosto, que afectou em particular as regiões a sul do rio Tejo, nomeadamente as bacias hidrográficas dos rios Sado, Mira e Guadiana. Devido aos valores pouco significativos da quantidade de precipitação, as consequências da situação de seca agravaram-se devido à diminuição dos níveis de água nas barragens com prejuízos na agricultura. A partir de Outubro a situação alterou-se radicalmente. As quantidades de precipitação registadas nos meses de Novembro e Dezembro permitem classificá-los de chuvoso e extremamente chuvoso, respectivamente. De referir que, no mês de Dezembro, nas regiões do sul cerca de 60% da quantidade de precipitação total no mês ocorreu num período de 7 dias (7 a 13 de Dezembro). Estes valores elevados da quantidade de precipitação contribuiram para a ocorrência de inundações nas zonas urbanas do Alentejo e Algarve. Nas regiões do norte e centro, cerca de 80 a 90% da quantidade de precipitação total no mês de Dezembro ocorreu num período de 10 dias (22 a 31). Ainda neste mês o período de retorno dos máximos diários observados foi, para algumas estações, de 10 a 20 anos; no entanto é de salientar os casos de Coimbra e Tavira em que o máximo diário registado corresponde ao período de retorno de 70 anos. Pode assim dizer-se que a quantidade de precipitação diária teve um carácter excepcional. Os elevados valores da precipitação registados fizeram subir consideravelmente o nível dos cursos de água, tendo ocorrido cheias e inundações. 

Copyright © 1997 Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2007 às 21:05)

*Dados estatísticos da precipitação em Portugal (até 31 de Agosto de 2003).*







Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2007 às 21:18)

*Dados estatísticos da temperatura mínima em Portugal (até 31 de Agosto de 2003).*






Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2007 às 21:24)

*Dados estatísticos da temperatura máxima em Portugal (até 31 de Agosto de 2003).*






Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2007 às 10:07)

Bom achado gerofil.

No entanto, deixa-me esclarecer uma coisa. Não estamos a falar de arquivos do IM, estamos a falar duma ONG que arquivou antigas páginas do IM.

O "archive.org" é um projecto já bastante antigo, que tem como missão arquivar a Internet, para preservar para as gerações futuras a história e os conteúdos da Net. Porque há muitos especialistas, sobretudo historiadores, que estão preocupados com o efémero da nossa era digital. Os contéudos aparecem de forma muito fácil hoje em dia, mas também desaparecem ainda mais rápido, sem deixar qualquer rasto. Ao contrário do velhinho papel, que sempre foi fundamental para os historiadores mais tarde escreverem a história.

O archive.org é assim uma espécie de biblioteca de Alexandria da era moderna. Só que é uma tarefa impossível arquivar a Internet inteira, nem o Google com os seus 500 mil servidores  (com 25,000 novos todos os trimestres)  o conseguiria.  Daí a razão de nesse arquivo encontrares algumas coisas e outras não.


----------

